# Wanting to host/sale/print photos..help



## anthonyd200 (Jun 29, 2009)

Anybody know or suggest a good Website where I could host say a sporting event and allow parents to purchase photos? It would be great if it was a site where they printed and shipped to the buyer and I received a commission or something.

Otherwise anybody with a good suggestion on the quickest way to supply a/or customer(s) with photos quickly would be great!

Thanks in advance


----------



## ironsidephoto (Jul 3, 2009)

You could try out Pictage. Costs money up front, but I know people who do large weddings on it. You upload as many (or as few) images as you want, they click the sizes they want, hit "buy," the pictures are shipped to them and you get a check each month or so.

Sounds like what you're looking for, I think.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 3, 2009)

Collages.net Home


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 3, 2009)

I use Imagekind. Their customer service is pretty good.


----------

